Ask HN: Are drones legal to fly indoors around people? - sharemywin
======
nostrademons
If not, Maker Faire has had a problem the past few years. Ditto several tech
companies.

I think they're legal but use common sense, i.e. don't buzz people, keep a
safe distance, don't fly them where ceilings are not high enough to keep an
adequate safety margin, stay away from potential obstacles they could hit, and
you're in pretty big trouble if you fly a drone into a person and they get
hurt.

